# Non sempre amare è conoscere.



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2014)

Non si conoscono mai le persone attraverso le parole di un'altra. 

Men che meno quando chi parla è pesantemente influenzato da un'accentuata negatività e una forte componente ansiosa dovuta alla contingenza.


Ma ovviamente chi prende la sbandata non riesce, come sempre, a rendersi conto di quello che può produrre nell'altro.

 E l'altro non si capacita di come non possa rendersene conto.

Danny


----------

